#ubuntu-dz 2011-10-20
<firewallks> Salam a tous
#ubuntu-dz 2011-10-22
<DelphiWorld> salut Off ...
<DelphiWorld> Off: c'est qu'elle date la SFD en algérie ?
#ubuntu-dz 2011-10-23
<BABYduNET> Salut à tous !
<BABYduNET> Il y a quelqu'un en ligne ?
<Off> oui
<BABYduNET> Ca va bien ?
<BABYduNET> allo
<Off> oui ça v
<Off> va*
<BABYduNET> je voudrais avoir plus d'informations sur votre groupe
<BABYduNET> et faire partie
<BABYduNET> il y a quelqu'un ?
<Off> le projet est un peu mort là.
<Off> si tu veux discuter avec tout le monde, faut parler sur la mailinglist
<oix> plop
<BABYduNET> re désolé j'ai bougé
<oix> :)
<BABYduNET> domage que le projet AlgerianTeam commence a faiblir 
<BABYduNET> il n'y a pas trop de linuxiens en algerie
<BABYduNET> tout le monde est mordu pas Microsoft
<oix> BABYduNET, il ne commence pas à faiblir, il prend juste un peu d'élan ;) et pour les utilisateurs du GNU/Linux, il y en a énormément en Algérie, j'en connais un bon paquet
<BABYduNET> cela me fait plaisir
<BABYduNET> de lire sa
<BABYduNET> car je suis dans le domaine informatique
<oix> cool :) moi je ne le suis pas !
<BABYduNET> et pas mal de mes amis ne connaisse meme pas ce que veut dire le mot Linux
<BABYduNET> ou Unix
<oix> bon, pour ce qui est de Linux et Unix, y en a même qui pensent que c'est la même chose ...
<BABYduNET> non pas vraiment
<Off> oix: y'en a qui pensent que c'est une marque de céreales
<oix> Off, MDR je suis entrain d'en manger là :D #PutainDeHasard !
<BABYduNET> XD
<BABYduNET> Unix crunch !!!
<BABYduNET> :D
<BABYduNET> quel est le but de la team ?
<oix> Off, la semaine passée, j'ai discuté avec le LoCo Council pour prendre l'admin de la team
<oix> BABYduNET, promouvoir et faire découvrire la magie du libre aux algériens ^
<oix> ^^
<BABYduNET> haaa c pas facile
<BABYduNET> les algeriens aime payé pour rien XD
<oix> les choses faciles n'ont pas besoin qu'on s'organise pour elles ;)
<BABYduNET> mais il y a un minimum d'organisation
<BABYduNET> l'anarchie ne rapporte rien de bon
<Off> l'anarchie n'est pas le manque d'organisation mais le manque d'hérarchie
<oix> BABYduNET, l'Anarchie demande un débat à part, c'est un système que j'affectionne tout particulièrement, mais pas avec la vision que vous en avez :)
<oix> pour ce qui est du reste, les choses simples ne demandent pas trop d'effort
<BABYduNET> c sûr
<BABYduNET> je peux faire partie de l'équipe et que faut il pour cela ?
<oix> si on s'organise au sein d'un groupe pour faire de belles choses, ce n'est pas en faisant des petites choses qu'on arrivera à grand chose, je ne dis pas qu'on créera un GigaServer avec 12342 CPU et et 15000 Hexaoctets pour une vitesse de traitement de 29 tera/seconde qui tourne sous Ubuntu :p (quoi que c'est une belle idée) LOL
<oix> BABYduNET, faut avoir un compte Launchpad ;)
<BABYduNET> XD
<BABYduNET> Le serveur risque de décoller
<oix> LOL on s'y accrochera ! quitte à nous retrouver dans les étoiles, on a des idées qui y trouveront place là-bas ^^ :p
<oix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam <== voilà, si vous avez un compte launchpad inscrivez-vous ici :) BABYduNET 
<oix> BABYduNET, où est-ce que vous êtes basé ?
<BABYduNET> Je suis à Alger
<BABYduNET> j'administre les serveurs de certains sites (VPS et Dedies)
<BABYduNET> ainsi que les serveur CCcam si vous savez ce que c
<BABYduNET> Je suis super modo sur DZsat.org
<BABYduNET> ...
<oix> je re
<Off> BABYduNET: Ah, je vois
<oix> re
<BABYduNET> re
<Off> oix: c'est quoi getglue ?
<oix> de la merde à 2 balles où za3ma à chaque fois que tu regarde, écoute, bouffe ou pense à quelque chose tu le dis (genre tu check) au fur et à mesure tu gagne des stickers ... (mais je ne sais pass si on te les envoie @home après ou pas)
<Off> ok
<oix> ça m'emmerde parceque je n'ai pas le "i drink" alors que certain l'ont ... :/
<Off> peut être qu'il faut boire autre chose que du thé :-D
<Off> genre de la bière :-D
<oix> LOL peut-être ^^ :D je vais essayé avec de la Vodka pour voire :p
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-17
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-18
<abdelghani> es ce que les developpeur ici peut install NEDJMA pack internet a ubuntu?
<ButterflyOfFire> Today, la sortie d'Ubuntu 12.10 :) so Happy Release :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Pour ceux et celles qui veulent suivra la sortie officielle, ça se passe sur #ubuntu-release
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne soirée :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-19
<obounaim> Good morning
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour à tous ... ping Off
<ButterflyOfFire> Today, il se peut que nous organisions une release party au café de Vieux Marché sis dans la Commune de Souk-Oufella (W) Béjaïa.
<ButterflyOfFire> Les isos d'Ubuntu 12.10 en 32 et 64 bit sont presque téléchargées :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Nous pensons aussi à diffuser en streaming à partir de ce même café :)
<ButterflyOfFire> à tout à l'heure pour plus d'infos ... RDV vers 16h00 à peu près heure algérienne
<Off> BoFFire: reçu, je ne pourrais pas y être malheureusement, j'ai cours.
<Off> mais je verrais peut être le streaming :-)
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: alors, ce stream ?
<Off> :-p
<ButterflyOfFire> Yo Off
<ButterflyOfFire> Disons que pour des raisons de météo, nous avons reporté celà pour plutard. May be le week-end prochain
<ButterflyOfFire> Les gens ne peuvent pas se déplacer avec leurs machines en un temps pluvieux
<Off> C'est pas faux :-)
<ButterflyOfFire> Sinon tu vas bien Off ?
<Off> Ben, tant que je suis coinçé dans un pays coiçé, ça ira jamais bien :-p
<Off> et toi ?
<Off> +n
<ButterflyOfFire> Je suis un tantinet enrhumé sinon ça peut aller. Je n'ai pas bossé depuis 03 jours.
<Off> enruhbé donc :-p
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^ voilà, en d'autres termes, c'est ça.
<Off> Moi je bosse la semaine et j'ai cours le weekend, pas le temps de glander, malgré que je bosse chez moi
<ButterflyOfFire> Je comprends :) Bon courage man :)
<Off> merci
<Off> et j'essaye quand même de bosser sous Gnu/Linux, malgré les contraintes ;-)
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^ à qui le dis-tu ? ^^
<Off> Haha
<ButterflyOfFire> Quoique au boulot, le serveur est sous Ubuntu
<ButterflyOfFire> J'ai eu la visite d'OiX chez moi, il n'y a pas longtemps
<Off> Ah oui ?
<Off> je suis venu à Bejaia, pour quelque jours, mais j'avais pas ton numéro
<Off> et j'ai fait la recontre d'un type très sympa
<Off> il est pas libriste, mais il est hippie :-p
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-20
<web4dz> :3
<web4dz> hello :)
<elacheche_anis> hey web4dz
<web4dz> kach news ?? :p
<web4dz> im from openminds club :)
<elacheche_anis> Welcome web4dz :D I'm from ubuntu-tn :D
<web4dz> nice 2 meet u <elacheche_anis>
<elacheche_anis> thx web4dz :)
#ubuntu-dz 2013-10-14
<shel3over> return false :3
#ubuntu-dz 2013-10-15
<shel3over> sa7a 3idkom les DZ :)
#ubuntu-dz 2016-10-20
<lei00_> Salam a tous
<lei00_> ça fait un moment que je ne suis pas venu ici
<lei00_> comment ça va tout le monde?
<lei00> Est ce que ça vous dit une petite devinette?
<lei00> Personne?
<lei00> :(
#ubuntu-dz 2016-10-23
<Radik> سضمعععف
<Radik> saluut
